# markham grange,worth a trip?



## martindoggy (Jan 21, 2009)

hello
just wondered peoples opinions of markham grange,is a worth a visit is it a fair sized place and how much livestock do they have?

cheers martin


----------



## martindoggy (Jan 21, 2009)

anyone been?


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

ive heard of the name a couple of times but thats it. Never heard any reports either way so Id guess from that, that its nothing special.


----------



## tplatts98 (Jun 29, 2008)

i got my first corn snake there it is ok bit pricey but worth a trip i am thinking of going again to see what T's they have got: victory:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

I go occasionally, Ray and Dave (the owner and manager) are friendly and I do buy dry goods from them, but the livestock has always seemed overpriced to me and I've seen better quality elsewhere. 

Its not huge, its part of a Pet Shop attached to a Garden Centre.


----------

